# sheave help



## Grizzly 07 Rider (Sep 7, 2012)

ok i been reading about sheaves for weeks now. think ill have nightmares lol. Need help on my clutch for my 07 Grizzly 700. I had 28'' laws and no issues in mud. put 30'' backs on. never went it mud but can do wheelies in L. so been researching on my clutch. Most i seen did the white EPI spring, with 4 Kodiak 450 weights and the 1.5mm shim. Well everything is on my bike but the shims. I went offshore before they came in. Is that a good setup??? And now I been looking at madmike (coop45)and JBS(Hot Rod Grizzly Sheave)and airdam sheaves. So whats the difference with each sheave. I mainly just ride trails but from time to time the Grizzly likes to go in the mud and I dont want to mess anything up. I dont race so im not looking to go over 50mph if i want that i would have bought a can am lol. There are just so much info on clutches Im so lost. I mean from greaseless weights to stall springs, to shims. to machined sheaves, to machined cam plates. to all the same weights, to 4 and 4 different weights.losing top end, gaining top end,gaining low end, whats good whats bad, makes me want to go back to honda lol I was told in my area,. Louisiana that is, not to go greaseless, they heatup and warp. So I hope with this post ill know what I need to do. Like i said I have the EPI white spring, and 4 kodiak 450 weights on it already. just never put the shim and rode it yet.


----------

